# What piranhas are legal in Canada?



## Umbilical Syllables

I really want to get my hands on a black rhom. Problem is, i haven't seen them for sale anywhere near where i live (Toronto, Ontario, Canada). I'm beginning to wonder if it's legal to sell rhoms here. So, does anyone know where i can pick one up, and if they're legal to buy or import? If they are, can anyone recommend a place to buy them?


----------



## Ethics

Hey,

Im also from Toronto and was wondering the same thing, I've only seen RBP's for sale, are there any places at all that sell different species?

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## SpAzZy

i'm pretty sure piranha legalization isnt' based on species. if p's are legal in your area, then all of them are legal.


----------



## DiXoN

yep all of them are legal its just a bit harder to get them but if you look in the buy and sell section for canada you may find what you are looking for.
dixon


----------



## elTwitcho

All of them are legal.

The Big Al's on Steele's in North York (just west of Yonge Street) has a large 8 inch black diamond for sale for 129 dollars, this price is a steal and is alot less than any of our sponsors are offering. Just ask for the black diamond piranha and they'll direct you the right way.

The Big Al's in Scarborough on Kennedy road south of the 401 has several rhoms for sale, they're a beatiful white color and had red eyes if I'm not mistaken. Four incher was 200 dollars and the 6 incher was 300 dollars.

The one in North York looks pretty stressed and spends alot of time in the corner but it's a beatiful fish. There's always a rhom somewhere in Toronto everytime I look, I'm wondering what stores you guys actually checked since I've had no problems myself.


----------



## sickz

yea i live in toronto too and i've seen the rhoms at big als. also, if you check out North American Fish Breeder, they have rhoms and wild rb's too.


----------



## Htotheb

I was at a SuperPet in Kitchener today and they had a nice 5-6" rhom (great colours, red eyes - nice looking fish overall!). However it was 300 bones. I don't know if I'd drop 3 bills plus tax on a fish that size!


----------



## Red Eyes

There is also this place called Dragon Aquarium.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

I've only been to the North York Big Als in the last little while, and i've seen the black diamond, but what i'm looking for is a small rhom, say 2-3 inches. I remember asking them if they had any black rhoms a little while back and the person told me they were illegal. Then again, it was one of the girls that work cash, so i'm not sure if they really knew.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Bah, here in Windsor, I've only seen RBP's except for one black rhom, but it was sold for $200 in about a week... It wasn't even a very nice fish.

Pac


----------



## Brendan

looking to buy a 10 inch black piranha, live in victoria ,bc anyone have any let me know thanks


----------



## 351winsor

I don't think p's are illegal in canada.Ive seen rhoms for sale in lfs.


----------



## Mack

Most fish stores don't carry anything besides red-bellies, because all the other piranhas are too expensive.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Htotheb said:


> I was at a SuperPet in Kitchener today and they had a nice 5-6" rhom (great colours, red eyes - nice looking fish overall!). However it was 300 bones. I don't know if I'd drop 3 bills plus tax on a fish that size!
> [snapback]819996[/snapback]​


that is way over priced for a rhom of that size.......... at least $200 over priced....... even 100 might be pushin it but its not too bad depending on the fish

ALSO ALL PIRANHAS ARE LEGAL IN CANADA! the only things that are illegal to own of any animal are endangered species.......... plus they wouldnt make piranha's illegal for the simple fact that they cant reproduce or survive in our cold climates so again ALL SPECIES OF PIRANHA ARE LEGAL IN CANADA!


----------



## elTwitcho

piranha_guy_dan said:


> that is way over priced for a rhom of that size.......... at least $200 over priced....... even 100 might be pushin it but its not too bad depending on the fish [snapback]852661[/snapback]​


No it isn't. That's the price of rhoms in Canada, where do you find all these 100 dollar 6 inch rhoms exactly?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well id never pay 300 for a 6 inch rhom you jsut have to look around...... maybe not selling in stores for 100 but people have posted in the buy and sell cheap b4 .......... a guy in peterborough sold one that was 12 inches for 180 canadian.........


----------



## elTwitcho

Buy and sell is always cheaper than stores. And I know about looking around as I'm checking every decent pet store in the area at least every couple weeks. In that time I've seen several rhoms and other serras get sold, and 100 dollars for a six inch rhom is not a common price


----------



## hastatus

There is a local ordinance (in Ontario, Canada) that prohibits possession.

Here are some other places (countries):

Corporation of the township of Bonnechere Valley, Ontario Canada
By-Law No. 2001-59, RE: Section 5(a):
Dangerous fish (ie; Piranha, electric eels etc.)

=================

GOODS, SUBSTANCE OR MATERIALS 
WHICH ARE PROHIBITED TO BE IMPORTED OR 
EXPORTED IN THE TERRITORY OF INDONESIA 
WITHOUT PRIOR APPROVAL OF THE OFFICIAL AUTHORITIES
Directorate General of Customs and Excise
Department of Finance
Republic of Indonesia

CERTAIN DANGEROUS SPECIES OF FISHES, such as :

Piranha (Serrasalmus Sp) 
Vampire Catfish (Vandelis Sp) 
Alligator Gar ( Lepisostous Sp) 
Silurus Slane 
Esex Masounjongy 
Electric Eel (Electrophorus Electicus) 
Tetrodaoden Sp. 
Importing of the abovementioned fishes are prohibited except for the special purposes of zoological gardens and scientific purposes, and are only under the approval of the Department of Agriculture c.o. Directorate General of Fisheries.
http://216.239.57.104/search?q=cache:M51pD...canada%3F&hl=en

==================

Malaysia (2001)

Prohibitions for moral and national security reasons. No major changes in the list of prohibited items since the last TPR review. Prohibited goods are articles bearing the imprint or reproduction of any currency note, bank note or emblems and devices for which there might be a reasonable presumption that they will be used in a manner prejudicial to or incompatible with peace, welfare or good order in Malaysia; indecent or obscene articles; cloth bearing the imprint or reproduction of any verses of the Koran; daggers and flick knives; certain broadcast receivers; certain liquors containing lead; sodium arsenite; all genus of Piranha fish; turtle eggs; cocoa pods, rambutan, pulasan, longan and namam fruits produced in the Philippines and Indonesia; pens, pencils and other articles resembling syringes; and certain poisonous chemicals.


----------



## elTwitcho

hastatus said:


> There is a local ordinance (in Ontario, Canada) that prohibits possession.
> 
> Here are some other places (countries):
> 
> Corporation of the township of Bonnechere Valley, Ontario Canada
> By-Law No. 2001-59, RE: Section 5(a):
> Dangerous fish (ie; Piranha, electric eels etc.)
> 
> =================
> 
> GOODS, SUBSTANCE OR MATERIALS
> WHICH ARE PROHIBITED TO BE IMPORTED OR
> EXPORTED IN THE TERRITORY OF INDONESIA
> WITHOUT PRIOR APPROVAL OF THE OFFICIAL AUTHORITIES
> Directorate General of Customs and Excise
> Department of Finance
> Republic of Indonesia
> 
> CERTAIN DANGEROUS SPECIES OF FISHES, such as :
> 
> Piranha (Serrasalmus Sp)
> Vampire Catfish (Vandelis Sp)
> Alligator Gar ( Lepisostous Sp)
> Silurus Slane
> Esex Masounjongy
> Electric Eel (Electrophorus Electicus)
> Tetrodaoden Sp.
> Importing of the abovementioned fishes are prohibited except for the special purposes of zoological gardens and scientific purposes, and are only under the approval of the Department of Agriculture c.o. Directorate General of Fisheries.
> http://216.239.57.104/search?q=cache:M51pD...canada%3F&hl=en
> 
> ==================
> 
> Malaysia (2001)
> 
> Prohibitions for moral and national security reasons. No major changes in the list of prohibited items since the last TPR review. Prohibited goods are articles bearing the imprint or reproduction of any currency note, bank note or emblems and devices for which there might be a reasonable presumption that they will be used in a manner prejudicial to or incompatible with peace, welfare or good order in Malaysia; indecent or obscene articles; cloth bearing the imprint or reproduction of any verses of the Koran; daggers and flick knives; certain broadcast receivers; certain liquors containing lead; sodium arsenite; all genus of Piranha fish; turtle eggs; cocoa pods, rambutan, pulasan, longan and namam fruits produced in the Philippines and Indonesia; pens, pencils and other articles resembling syringes; and certain poisonous chemicals.
> [snapback]852717[/snapback]​


Frank, niether indonesia nor Malaysia are part of Canada. And piranhas are very much legal in Ontario


----------



## hastatus

:laugh:







:laugh: I know those other countries are not part of Canada. Wasn't my intent to derail thread. Just letting others know piranas are illegal in other countries and some cities have strict laws that prohibit piranas locally even though they may be legal in the State or Country. Its a catch-22 in a few cases.


----------



## elTwitcho

My bad, thought maybe you'd posted the link without fully going through it or something since it was the Canadian embassy in Indonesia which in a hurry could seem like a canadian source.

Didn't know that about cities over ruling federal laws, that's kind of a legal mess


----------



## hastatus

No biggie. Even Ohio, has a couple cities that prohibit piranas. I don't know if in the big scheme of things if those laws are valid. But "the public safety" would be the key argument to have it enforced.


----------



## rbp 4 135

hastatus said:


> No biggie. Even Ohio, has a couple cities that prohibit piranas. I don't know if in the big scheme of things if those laws are valid. But "the public safety" would be the key argument to have it enforced.
> [snapback]852926[/snapback]​


public saftey


----------



## Powder

nuttin worse than a pirahna on the loose in the city streets of ohio terrorizing little kids and women ROFLMAO
thats good stuff


----------



## Seany B

As far as I know all are legal in Canada. Only seen Reds and Rhoms tho.
I dont see why they would outlaw any certain species in canada. Plus Oliver at Belowwater sells all diff. types of piranha out of montreal.


----------

